# Georgia



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Anyone know of any support groups or therapy groups for SA in Georgia? In Cobb County to be more specific. Atlanta is too far away.


----------



## SylvanFox (Sep 7, 2011)

I dunno... It seems like somebody I knew in Cobb County was driving about an hour away for therapy... though that was because she wanted to be really meticulous in choosing a therapist.


----------



## mgeezy360 (Jun 25, 2011)

Replied in other post.


----------



## Biological Robot (Dec 14, 2011)

Did you ever find a group? I live about an hour north of Atlanta.


----------

